# Ideal rat wheel?



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

So Lily is overweight. It's no surprise really when I've nicknamed her Fat Lil her entire life but now she's kind of getting super fat and she refuses to exercise when she comes out the cage (she just kind of finds a corner and goes to sleep).

So I'm looking for rat wheels to buy, and if she doesn't use it then I can hope that one of the other females uses it.

I don't know which to buy.
Is this one ok?

Trixie Plastic Hamster/ Mouse/Rodent Excercise Wheel 61010 | eBay

It says it's 20cm in diameter, there is another one of the same type but 28cm for a bit more money. Which is the ideal size for fully grown females?

What about this one? LARGE RAT METAL SPOKE EXCERCISE WHEEL NEW UNUSED £7 | Bournemouth | Gumtree it's 25cm, but a bit further away so I'll have to ask if the seller will post to me.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd definitely suggest the larger wheel, mine is about the same I think. I would go with the plastic one too, though I'd suggest a silent spinner. They're expensive but worth the money 
How old is she? it's best to get them a wheel when they're fairly young so they learn to use it from an early age.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!

She turned 1 in April. If she doesn't use it at least my future rats will have it right from when they are babies.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i belive rats need a minimum size of a 12" wheel, 20cm is only 8 inch, suitable for smaller sized syrian hamsters, some syrians do end up needing an 11"/12" wheel


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And the wheel with open metal rungs won't be safe for rattie feet.
Def around 11-12 inches though.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Ok thank you everyone I will get the 28cm one


----------

